# Bradley smoker modification & improvements?



## hangmanli

fellas,

I’m new to smoking and bought my first smoker a couple of weeks ago:

A Bradley digital 4 shelf smoker/oven.

During my first attempt smoking venison summer sausage in 2 1/2” fibrous casings I realized that using the smoker alone takes way too long.

Since then I’ve learned about the hot water bath method of finishing sausages.

But I’m also now learning that the Bradley has some short comings.  However I’ve read that some modifications can be made to make it perform better.

 Can you fellas please explain what those modifications are and how they improve the function?

Thanks!


----------



## Amber Johnston

hangmanli said:


> fellas,
> 
> I’m new to smoking and bought my first smoker a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> A Bradley digital 4 shelf smoker/oven.
> 
> During my first attempt smoking venison summer sausage in 2 1/2” fibrous casings I realized that using the smoker alone takes way too long.
> 
> Since then I’ve learned about the hot water bath method of finishing sausages.
> 
> But I’m also now learning that the Bradley has some short comings.  However I’ve read that some modifications can be made to make it perform better.
> 
> Can you fellas please explain what those modifications are and how they improve the function?
> 
> Thanks!



Hello I have a  MASTERBUILT THERMOTEMP XL PROPANE SMOKER FOR SALE IN THE TORRANCE CA AREA CALL ME IF YOU WANT IT 150$ BRAND NEW ONLY USED ONE TIME. 424-215-7708


----------



## Amber Johnston




----------



## tallbm

Hi there!

I haven't seen many Bradley users on the forum but I'm curious to see if they pop up and comment :)


----------



## SonnyE

Well, one of my smoke generators is a Bradley.
But it's just the generator, and I grafted it onto a Brinkman Smoke N Grill I affectionately refer to as my R2D2 unit.
Maybe one day I'll have a 'real' smoker. But then, all of mine have been "homemade". And all of then have been by guess and by Gosh, it worked!
Smokin is a way of preserving. So, just like fine wine, or barrel aged whiskey, it takes some time. And that, unfortunately, take patience. But nowhere near as much as wine or whiskey.
Let's back up and start with something smaller than a 2 1/2" thick Bull... appendage.
Got any pieces you could smoke and make jerky from? How about some fish?
Then work up to the large volume challenges. But first let's get you something to gnaw on. Smaller, thinner pieces that smoke faster.

My problem with the Bradley isn't with the unit, it's with the cost of the pucks, and cost of the smoke, going through the roof.
It feeds a puck every 20 minutes. I run mine with the pan dry. If there is smoke left in those ashes I want it. I shop around, and my latest 120 box of smoke cost me ~$34 on sale from Wally world.
Have you considered the spacer rings they sell for the Bradley? Makes the pucks last longer by spacing them out, every other one is a blank.
But it takes time. Time, and letting it run. It takes time for the smoke to seep into your larder and give it that wonderful smoked taste. Some like it mild, I happen to like it bold. So where some say an hour of smoke, I find myself doing 4 hours. Your tastes may be somewhere in between, or even further out.
What it takes is a lot of patience and taste testing. And that is the fun part, the taste testing.
In a few batches you will start finding out hey, a few hours tastes good. Or you might find 6-8 is more to your liking.
But it takes time. And it's easier with smaller portions. How about some Venison jerky? Besides, that helps season your new smoker. And it seasons you to it, as well.
Like learning to walk, take small steps. Before you know it, watch you run!
If there is a secret, or any witchcraft, I think the key is patience.


----------



## maineac

Mods in order of priority (in my opinion)–


Add Auber PID (or someone else’s).  The heat controller is not adequate (my opinion).
Add additional 500 watt heating element (or one 900 watt element) for better heat recovery.
Replace the puck feeder with an A-Maze-N tube using pellets.  The pellets are cheap (pucks aren’t) and a foot long tube will give you at least 4 hours of uninterrupted smoking.  Also, no more puck feeder repairs.
Add 4 more shelves (if you need them, easy peasy)

I have owned a Bradley Original 4-shelf since 2010.  It was my intro into smoking as I’ll wager it was for many others here.  The first thing you do with a Bradley is modify the heck out of it trying to get more from the unit.  The second thing you’ll do is fix things on it which isn’t so bad because it’s a very simple smoker, but things do fail.  I have replaced temperature sensors (2), removed the failed thermal fuse, and repaired the puck feeder twice.  It can, at times, make you swear.  But even though it can be a PITA, I would not be without an electric smoker because nothing fills the low temperature niche as well for things like smoked salmon.  I think you'll find that most who started with one will still have it years later.

The “spacer rings” mentioned above are actually meant to be puck savers.  Without them the smoke generator will leave 2 pucks.  Placing 3 rings at the end will allow all pucks to be used.


----------



## rexster314

Been a Bradley user since 2005. These are the mods I've done.

Auber twin probe PID. Best investment ever.
Goes hand in hand with #1. Either adding an extra Bradley heat element of go for one of the 900 watt conversions. 

Adding 4 extra racks. Drill, rivets, rivet gun and angle aluminum gives you more flexibility.
AMAZEN smoker tube. Somehow the regular AMAZEN square burner just doesn't stay lit for me. The smoker tube works much better, the smoke is just as good, if not better, and economically, the pellets are waaay cheaper than the Bradley biscuits
Some others have added convection oven fans, I've never seen the need.


----------



## hangmanli

Thanks for the info.

Can you post any links for these items you mentioned?


----------



## rexster314

www.forum.bradleysmoker.com
www.amazenproducts.com
www.auberin.com

Use the Bradley forum and it's search tool. All the info you'll ever want on Bradley smokers


----------



## idahopz

maineac posted just about the same what I would recommend. The Auber dual probe makes control of the puck advancer and main heating element worry free. I have come to realize that the Bradley is for me, only useful to do relatively low temperature smokes, so I only do cheese, salmon, and jerky on the machine (I don't have the expertise to do an element modification). For anything higher temperature I'll use an SRG or pellet cooker.

One way I extend the life of the pucks (which in my opinion advance a bit too fast) is to manually place a puck on the heating pad in whatever time intervals I like (I don't need to worry about temperature swings opening the door since I only do low temp). I understand that the Bradley folks designed the 20 minute puck advancement so that acrid smoke is not produced, but quite honestly, I have not noticed a difference in 20 minute versus 30-40 minute time intervals, which saves lots of pucks.

I also like to use an Amazn 6-inch tube on occasion, and it works very well.


----------



## rexster314

idahopz said:


> EDITED POST
> 
> One way I extend the life of the pucks (which in my opinion advance a bit too fast) is to manually place a puck on the heating pad in whatever time intervals I like (I don't need to worry about temperature swings opening the door since I only do low temp). I understand that the Bradley folks designed the 20 minute puck advancement so that acrid smoke is not produced, but quite honestly, I have not noticed a difference in 20 minute versus 30-40 minute time intervals, which saves lots of pucks.



The Auber doesn't/can't control the digital Bradley SG. It has to run on it's own.


----------



## hangmanli

idahopz said:


> maineac posted just about the same what I would recommend. The Auber dual probe makes control of the puck advancer and main heating element worry free. I have come to realize that the Bradley is for me, only useful to do relatively low temperature smokes, so I only do cheese, salmon, and jerky on the machine (I don't have the expertise to do an element modification). For anything higher temperature I'll use an SRG or pellet cooker.
> 
> One way I extend the life of the pucks (which in my opinion advance a bit too fast) is to manually place a puck on the heating pad in whatever time intervals I like (I don't need to worry about temperature swings opening the door since I only do low temp). I understand that the Bradley folks designed the 20 minute puck advancement so that acrid smoke is not produced, but quite honestly, I have not noticed a difference in 20 minute versus 30-40 minute time intervals, which saves lots of pucks.
> 
> I also like to use an Amazn 6-inch tube on occasion, and it works very well.



So I’m assuming that this Amazen tube is designed just to be placed in the bottom of the smoker and ignited?

How long does the 12” tube last?  What type of pellets?   Are these the same type of pellets that they use in the pellet stoves?

Thanks again & happy Christmas to all!


----------



## rexster314

hangmanli said:


> So I’m assuming that this Amazen tube is designed just to be placed in the bottom of the smoker and ignited?
> *Yes*
> 
> How long does the 12” tube last?  What type of pellets?   Are these the same type of pellets that they use in the pellet stoves?
> *It will last around 4 hours in my usage. AMAZEN sells pellets of many flavors and types of wood. Yes, same type. I buy mine in 40 pound sacks off Amazon*
> 
> Thanks again & happy Christmas to all!


----------



## hangmanli

rexster314 said:


> Been a Bradley user since 2005. These are the mods I've done.
> 
> Auber twin probe PID. Best investment ever.
> Goes hand in hand with #1. Either adding an extra Bradley heat element of go for one of the 900 watt conversions.
> 
> Adding 4 extra racks. Drill, rivets, rivet gun and angle aluminum gives you more flexibility.
> AMAZEN smoker tube. Somehow the regular AMAZEN square burner just doesn't stay lit for me. The smoker tube works much better, the smoke is just as good, if not better, and economically, the pellets are waaay cheaper than the Bradley biscuits
> Some others have added convection oven fans, I've never seen the need.



Rexster,

Does the Amazen smoker tube replace the Bradley Bisquettes entirely?

What is the fuel?   Is it pellet stove pellets?   Am I locked into the particular type of pellets made by A-Maze-N?  Or are there other fuel options with these tubes?

And where do you place this smoker tube inside the Bradley?

Is there a source for replacing the 500W heating element with the 900W type you mentioned?  I’m assuming it is just a modular connection on the heating element.

Thanks again


----------



## hangmanli

Do you pack the tube with pellets completely?  Or partially?

Any links to the pellets on Amazon?

Thanks


----------



## hangmanli

Rexster,

Is this what you’re using?


----------



## tallbm

The tube would be packed fully with pellets.  The Pit Boss Pellets you linked to would work well for it, though I would suggest the Pit Boss Competition Blend :)

You can use any brand of pellets you want but I would suggest you look into Lumberjack for 100% pure pellets of the wood that is mentioned on the bag.  That Pit Boss Apple is not all apple.  I think it is only about 25-35% apple and then the rest is a cheaper more prevalent smoking wood like Oak or Alder.

The A-Maze-N tube with the pellets would replace the need for using the Bradley wood pucks and smoke generator.

If you could ditch the Bradley smoker generator and go with the "Mailbox Mod" I would suggest you then use the A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker (AMNPS) tray vs the tube.  See my MES setup with my Mailbox Mod and AMNPS here












33fbwvn.jpg



__ tallbm
__ Jan 8, 2017


















2zflemo.jpg



__ tallbm
__ Jan 8, 2017


















2j17cdd.jpg



__ tallbm
__ Jan 8, 2017


----------



## Travis Aldridge

I started with a Bradley back in 2006.  Good smokers and you can make some great BBQ in them even without mods.  Although I have moved on to stick burners now, I still have my Bradley and use it on occasion, mostly for cold smoking cheese, jerky, etc. and I also use it when I don't want to monitor my offset overnight.  Other than the cost of the pucks, there isn't much wrong with them.  I would suggest doing everything you can with it and learning the art of smoking.  The good thing is the Bradley unit makes it easy to produce great results.  There is plenty of time to complicate the crap out of the process which is the next evolution you will probably go through.  Enjoy the process and the results-they will be great!


----------

